# Nag Champa



## Moot (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all!  Nag Champa?  Where should I order an e.o blend? How costly or is there a fragrance oil that would be better?  I'm trying to keep this as natural and as "perfect" as possible...but cost might be an issue?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Genny (Mar 7, 2013)

I know NDA has a Champaca Absolute, but I'm pretty sure it's pretty pricey, like $400/oz.

Bitter Creek North has a really nice Nag Champa Fo.


----------



## Moot (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Ginny, I'm wondering about ordering from "nag champa.com"... not sure if the aroma therapy oils would work in a batch...I'll look into bitter creek n.. .


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 7, 2013)

There is no Nag Champa EO...you may find a blend but I can't think of one right off the top of my head. If expense is not a concern, you could try mixing Sandalwood EO with Golden Champa absolute:
http://www.naturesgift.com/essential/Golden-Champa-Absolute.htm

I've used WSP's Nag Champa FO years ago and it was close to the incense...but it is a synthetic fragrance oil, so I no longer use it.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 7, 2013)

Genny, you and I are always posting the same thing...are you reading over my shoulder? Eyes on your own paper!

:razz:


----------



## Genny (Mar 7, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Genny, you and I are always posting the same thing...are you reading over my shoulder? Eyes on your own paper!
> 
> :razz:



:shh: Don't worry, I'm a friendly stalker.


----------



## Moot (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for your help, I want a true nag champa scent but I'm trying really hard to keep things more natural.  I have people that are fine with fragrances, others eo's or no scent at all.  I myself don't like working with them..... yada yada yada 

sorry to rant .... lol


----------

